# Voltear diseno en PCB wizard?



## METALLICA (Feb 8, 2008)

hola, hise un diseno en el pcb wizard, y para poder pasar el diseno a la placa del cto impreso (mediante imprecion en acetato con impresora laser) nesecito "voltear la imagen" para que al transferirla salga al derecho y las letras se lean bien, el archibo esta en .pcb hay alguna forma de pasarlo a .jpg o .gif o voltearla con el mismo pcb?

gracias


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 8, 2008)

Eso en el PCB Wizard está contemplado y se hace en el momento de la impresión. En "PRINT" aparecen dos opciones que dicen: Mirror PCB e Invert PCB. Mirror es la imagen vista en espejo.


----------



## METALLICA (Feb 8, 2008)

gracias amigo


----------

